# FL HOPRA Race 2 - Lakeland - March Madness



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

FL HOPRA Race 2 - Lakeland - March Madness

FL HOPRA hosted its version of March Madness on March 12th in Lakeland, FL. Nine competitors showed up to race on Terry Flynn's smooth and fast WizTrack. With the Fray and the UFHORA Winternationals races so close to this one, Darin and Robbi were unable to make the race. You were both missed and we look forward to seeing you both at Race 3 in St. Cloud. We would like to welcome Morris, Sue, and Emili Clark to their first FL HOPRA race. We hope to see all of you become regulars in our series!

The Amateur Super Stock was the first class run. JW turned some great laps in practice and looked to be the one to beat. JW's driving has greatly improved over the last year and now reminds me of a young Scott Terry. He is turning into quite a competitor. He turned high segment in the race with 54 laps on blue. Jimmie had a very consistent run thoughout his segments. Emili and Sue made an excellent showing for their first HOPRA race! The final result was a very tight race with Leo winning by 4 laps over JW. The race was won on the red lane, the toughest lane on the track. I have to credit a great car, built by Terry last year, and a lot of luck. The top three cars were all BSRT G3s.

Leo Belleville 204
JW Flynn 200
Jimmie Paris 184
Emili Clark 163
Sue Clark 149

The 5.8 Ohm Modified class was up next. JW again turned some blistering laps! Jimmie was consistently fast on all lanes especially white and blue. It shaped up to be quite a race and the result was uncertain until the final laps were tallied. Leo beat Jimmie by 3 laps and again, the race was won on the tough lanes red and yellow. Jimmie turned 65 laps on Blue in honor of his 65th birthday this week! Happy birthday and many more Jimmie! This was the highest lap total of any segment! Emili and Sue had excellent first runs with Sue having some car problems. When Sue's car was running, she was right up in the action, making a good showing! The top 3 cars were all BSRT G3s.

Leo Belleville 240
Jimmie Paris 237
JW Flynn 226
Emili Clark 175
Sue Clark 171

The Pro Super Stock Class was next. Terry was extremely fast in practice and was going to be very hard to beat! Rod was trying to carry his momentum, from his win in St. Cloud, forward. Rod has been developing Slottech cars for this series. His progress was demonstrated by his win in St. Cloud. The BSRT G3 chassis has been under development, by Terry Flynn, for over two years with extraordinary results. The G3 chassis, so far, has been the chassis of choice for the series. Terry ran a near perfect race, running away from the field by 29 laps! A perfectly prepared car on a home track is hard to beat! Bruce and Rod ended up in a race for second with Bruce beating Rod by 4 laps. Morris made a very respectful showing for his first race. Morris used to race in the FHORA series in the 2000s and its great to see him back racing! The BRST G3 took first and second, and Slottech took third.

Terry Flynn 230
Bruce Beaulieu 201
Rod Brewick 197
Morris Clark 176

The last race of the day was Compression Molded for the Pros. Terry again look to be unbeatable, but Bruce had other ideas. He was coming off of a stunning victory at St. Cloud and hoping to carry the momentum forward. Terry dominated the fast lanes, blue and white, and Bruce dominated the tough lanes red and yellow. Rod and Morris just tried their best to stay close to the two rockets on the track. The final result was the closest race in FL HOPRA history and maybe all of Florida HO racing history. Terry beat Bruce by less than a foot! This was the type of tight competition we were hoping for when we started the FL HOPRA series! The BRST G3 took first and second, and Slottech took third.

Terry Flynn 264
Bruce Beaulieu 264
Rod Brewick 241
Morris Clark 209

The next FL HOPRA series race will be in St Cloud, FL on April 9th. We hope to see everyone their for another great day of racing!

We would all like to thank Terry, Phoebe, and JW for hosting another great day of racing. The subs and the strawberry shortcake were excellent!

FL HOPRA would like to thank our great series sponsors: Like-Like/Walthers, Parma, Host Bodies, Landshark, and Bodies by Bruce.


----------

